# Public Land Crossbow Bear



## Buckman18 (Sep 18, 2018)

Congratulations to my buddy, Brownitisdown, for killing a great public land bear this afternoon with a crossbow! He made a great shot, bear bled good for a ways then nothing. Took a bit but we found him bedded in a blow down.  Here’s the proof:


----------



## bear claw (Sep 18, 2018)

Awesome bear. Congrats to your buddy.


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 19, 2018)

bear claw said:


> Awesome bear. Congrats to your buddy.


10-4. I just posted pics for him. He can tell his tale when he wakes up in 2 or 3 days  bears make a tough drag!


----------



## twincedargap (Sep 19, 2018)

Congrats! Nice one


----------



## Timberman (Sep 19, 2018)

Atta boy!!!


----------



## jbogg (Sep 19, 2018)

Hey Buckman!  I have got a crossbow as well as your cell phone number, the only thing I’m missing is a bear.  Glad to see you got your legs warmed up for my call. ?.  Seriously, congrats to your buddy for his bear, and to you for giving him a hand.


----------



## Rabun (Sep 19, 2018)

Congratulations on a fine bear!  When Brownitisdown wakes up , maybe he can share his hunt story with us.  Good for you for helping him out...friends don't let friends drag alone


----------



## Bruin (Sep 19, 2018)

Good job!!


----------



## Cwb19 (Sep 19, 2018)

Congrats to your buddy nice looking bear


----------



## Milkman (Sep 19, 2018)

Congrats!!

Is he the same forum member who won the lottery several years ago?


----------



## FMBear (Sep 19, 2018)

Congrats to your friend!  
No doubt a bear will try to find the thickest blowdown to expire in.


----------



## strothershwacker (Sep 19, 2018)

Good deal man! I can't deer hunt my good spots cause I got the bear bug so bad. Congratulations!


----------



## brownitisdown (Sep 19, 2018)

Milkman said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Is he the same forum member who won the lottery several years ago?


Yep that's is me I am still kicking


----------



## Milkman (Sep 19, 2018)

Milkman said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Is he the same forum member who won the lottery several years ago?





brownitisdown said:


> Yep that's is me I am still kicking



Good to see you still hanging in there hunting and collecting that paycheck. 

Congratulations again on the bear !!!


----------



## brownitisdown (Sep 19, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 19, 2018)

Well well Buckman....you're not useless after all. You proved us all wrong!  That's a dandy bear and some good eating! I'm expecting you got the lion's share?


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 20, 2018)

strothershwacker said:


> Good deal man! I can't deer hunt my good spots cause I got the bear bug so bad. Congratulations!


# Me Too


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2018)

Congratulations


----------



## brownitisdown (Sep 20, 2018)

Here the story on the bear hunt I was actually hunting deer and hogs the spot I got the bear I have been seeing deer and hogs thair and was trying to get one them about a hour before dark I look to my left and out came the at 60 yard he worked his way to 20 yard of me were I setting on ground and the rest of the story you see in the picture it weighs 180 and was 5 and half long my taxesadarmy going to look very me when I pay the bill on the rug he is doing for me skull mount


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 20, 2018)

Congrats on the bear.


----------



## Rabun (Sep 20, 2018)

brownitisdown said:


> Here the story on the bear hunt I was actually hunting deer and hogs the spot I got the bear I have been seeing deer and hogs thair and was trying to get one them about a hour before dark I look to my left and out came the at 60 yard he worked his way to 20 yard of me were I setting on ground and the rest of the story you see in the picture it weighs 180 and was 5 and half long my taxesadarmy going to look very me when I pay the bill on the rug he is doing for me skull mount



That's a dandy!  When you get the rug and skull back, you'll have to shoot us a picture.  Congrats!


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 20, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 20, 2018)

Killer Kyle said:


> Well well Buckman....you're not useless after all. You proved us all wrong!  That's a dandy bear and some good eating! I'm expecting you got the lion's share?


Don’t let the tale fool you, I am pretty useless.


----------



## littlewolf (Sep 21, 2018)

Congrats man!


----------



## Bowhunter77 (Sep 23, 2018)

Good looking coat on that one, congrats!


----------



## Ghost G (Sep 23, 2018)

Congrats!  Nice bear.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jul 15, 2019)

@brownitisdown got his bear rug back today. Looks awesome!


----------



## brownitisdown (Jul 16, 2019)

Trophy Taker done a great job on it


----------



## Rabun (Jul 16, 2019)

Looks great!  Congratulations!


----------



## Christian hughey (Jul 21, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> View attachment 976233
> @brownitisdown got his bear rug back today. Looks awesome!


Awesome!


----------

